# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عندما يكون للورد لغة

## نــــور اليقين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
عندما يكون للورد لغة ...
أكون أول من يروي حكاية عشقي المتساقطة من على أوراقي الحمراء ..
منذ كنت بذرة في أحشاء الأرض أنمو ..
حتى غدوت وردة بين العشاق تهدى ..
ولكن ..........!!
أنا لست وردة بل فتاة تشبه الورد في رونقه وجماله .. أنا 
ܔْށ نــــور اليقين ܔْށ
قدمت من بستاني إليكم وآنست البقاء معكم فهل من مرحب ؟؟
دمتم بود ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## نــــور اليقين

صباح الخير يا مشرفنا 


أهديك أروع ما خطته ابجدية الحروف من عبارات الشكر والتقدير
على ترحيبك الحار بي و أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي 

دمتم بود ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش
و ننتظر ابداع قلمك

----------


## Malamh Cute

نورتي المنُنتدى وإن شآء الله تنبسطي معنا وننتظر منك

احلى المشآركآت :) ..


**

----------


## نــــور اليقين

مساء الورد ..
Malamh Cute
يالورعة ماخطت أيديكِ من كلمات وما أروع ماعزفته حروفها
عفاف الهدى ..
كم تسلسل صدى عباراتك إلى أعماق قلبي فآلفته وأحببته
أشكركما  كثيراً ..

----------


## أموله



----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## فرح

*غاااليتي {نورالقين} * 
*حيآك الله بيننآ ونتمنى أنه يسعدك منتدآنـآ ..* 
*أهلآ وسهلآ بك بيننآ ..* 
*أضفت نوراً جديداً على منتدآنـآ !*
*كلنا لهفه وشوؤق لرؤية موآضيعك المفيده ..* 
*وكلنآ أمل بأن يحوز منتدآنـآ على رضآك وأعجآبك ..* 
*بآنتظآر أبدآعآتك على صفحآته ..*
*فأهلآ بك مرة اخرى*

----------


## نــــور اليقين

*مساء الورد ..

شوق المحبة ..
فرح ..
أمولة ..

أهديكم أروع ما خطته ابجدية الحروف من عبارات الشكر والتقدير
على ترحيبكم الحار بي و أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي 

دمتم بود ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*******
هلا وغلا

مرحبا بضيفتنا عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف

وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور

مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور

مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك .. 

*******

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## علوكه

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره 
الطيب بين الناس ماهو بمنكور 
واللي يزور الناس لازم تـزوره 
هذا محلك وابتدى معك مشـوار 
على الوفا والطيب تكتب سطوره 
من الفرح رحبت بك نثر واشعار 
يامرحبا باللي يشرف حظـوره

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبــــــــــــا بك في بيتك الثانــــي
أتمنى أنت تفيدنا وتستفيدي منا 
^_^ 
أهلا بكــــ مره أخرى 
أختك ...

----------


## hope

*][ نور اليقين ][*

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك ...*


*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك ..*


*نحن عزيزتي في شبكة النآصره سوف ننتظر دررٌك ..*


*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق ..*


*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا ..*


*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا ..*


*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك ..*


*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد ..*


*][ hope ][*
*
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## النظره البريئه

ياهلا والله فيك خيووه
نتمنى ان تقضي وقت ممتع
وبالتوفيق
ننتظر مشاركاتك ومواضيعك

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## fatemah

~* نور اليقين* ~

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك*

*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك* 

*نحن عزيزي في منتدى سوف ننتظر دررٌك* 

*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق*

*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا*

*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا*

*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك*

*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد*

*سلامي*
*fatemah*

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآهلآ والله فييك ..~!*
*نورتي المنتدى ..~!!*
*إقـآمه سعييدهـ أن شآلله ...!*
*كبريآء ...~*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .







*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*









 حللتم أهـــلاً ونزلـتم سهــلاً 


















اميرة باحساسي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلاأهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلاأهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا أهلا 
أهلا أهلا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## معشوقة آل البيت



----------


## يوم مولدي

*عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور* 
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا* 
*البعض في كل المجالات*
*أتمنى لك قضاء*
*وقت ممتع*
*معنا*

----------


## يوم مولدي

*عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور* 
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا* 
*البعض في كل المجالات*
*أتمنى لك قضاء*
*وقت ممتع*
*معنا*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

>> *نـــور اليقين* <<

] ... كل شي يرحب بك ... [
كل شي يتبسم ويتوهج فرحا بقدومك 
كل شي ينمق عبارات الترحيب 
ويصوغ كلمات المحبه لوجودك 
كل شي ينتظر مشاركاتك 
*وقلمك الرائع* وابداعاتك 


كل شي يردد } حياك الله 
في *شبكة النآصرة الثقافية*


لكم مني أصدق مودتي وأح ـترآمي
دمتم بأبتسآم
^ــــــ^

----------

